# Lancool Dragonlord PC-K62



## Darksaber (Sep 17, 2009)

The Lancool PC-K62 is the high-end model of the Dragonlord Series. It comes stuffed with four fans, screw-less systems everywhere you look within that black interior and a cool looking window to top things off. We go in for the kill to see if we can tame the Dragon.

*Show full review*


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 17, 2009)

Doesn't really seem like it lives up to the quality of a Lian-Li case.  I know the Lancool series was supposed to allow Lian-Li to sell some cheaper designed, but the quality was still supposed to be up to Lian-Li standards...


----------



## From_Nowhere (Sep 18, 2009)

Seems to be a bit lacking compared to the old K7B, and other Metal Boned Series.


----------



## Kantastic (Sep 18, 2009)

Would I be able to mount a dual 140mm rad on in the place where the top 140mm fans go?


----------



## mav2000 (Sep 18, 2009)

Super review Darksaber...had some questions for you as this is most probably going to be the case for my new build.

1. Once we remove the HDD cage as a whole, which seems to be an easy enough job, can you fit a 2X120 mm radiator there, without hitting the PSU
2. Is there any clips or anything that we can use to install a HDD in the 5.25" bay??

Thanks..


----------



## Binge (Sep 18, 2009)

Exactly what I'd like to see in a review, and if I were buying a case I'd definitely like to know why this was so expensive given your review sample having a cracked window.


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 18, 2009)

a cracked window will be covered by any manufacturer's rma. however the underlying issue is that the window somehow cracked.


----------



## mav2000 (Sep 18, 2009)

Agree with you there....


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Sep 18, 2009)

dugg


----------



## Zubasa (Sep 18, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> a cracked window will be covered by any manufacturer's rma. however the underlying issue is that the window somehow cracked.


Which is going to be quite a deal breaker...
I wouldn't pay $120 for a case that seems so fragile:shadedshu


----------



## Mescalamba (Sep 18, 2009)

I was deciding between some Lancool and CM STORM Scout.. despite some flaws, that Scout has.. it seems somehow better case, at least its more sturdy.. 

I´m quite disappointed with quality of Lancool.. I guess we can´t expect Lian-Li quality, but at least they should have their quality testing.. And plastic? Bleh..


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 18, 2009)

Some of the Lancool product are really quality products, just not this one.  I don't think plastic belongs anywhere on a high end case, even a "budget" high end case like this.

I couldn't be happier with my K7B.  Saddly, it will probably be the last "expensive" case I buy.  I just don't find it worth while to spend more than $30 on a case.  I'll put the money on the inside.


----------



## Mescalamba (Sep 19, 2009)

Heh.. true, I would prefer building own case (cause I usually want things that almost none manufacturer offers). But since I don´t have anywhere to build it.. I´m usually trying to buy decent case for decent money.. As many ppl do, I guess..


----------



## WarEagleAU (Sep 19, 2009)

I really liked this review and DS really put his heart into this with the frustrations and excitement. I like the case and the hard drive installation reminds me of my HAF 932. It is essentially the same installation and holding if not the exact same. I too would be miffed at the case side window cracking as it shouldn't do that, perhaps a better packing job would help. Price is not bad at all and I am really loving the screwless PSU mount as another case or two (be it Silverstone, Lian Li, or whatever) has the same type of mount for it.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 21, 2009)

Would there be any chance of getting imperial measurements for the U.S.A. members out there for height, width and depth please?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 21, 2009)

My tj09 has metal screws externally on the plastic window,maybe they cracked the window on this by being hamfisted.


----------



## JugNut (Sep 28, 2009)

*Be Warned - This could happen to you?*

I just put together my first i7 rig. Yea for me The last thing i put in was the power supply (remember how much force the reviewer used) well it snapped into place using the tooless strap, all good i thought. Then i decided that i needed a bigger power supply.(Watt's not size) so i unstrapped the first then tried to put in the second upon which the strap snapped into two pieces. Upon inspection the strap pivits at two points one point has a large steel rod through it the other pivit piont has what looks like two rivits to pivit on & this is were it snapped & fell apart. After contacting my place of purchase and they contacting Lian Li the reply was "it wasn't broken in transit and was broken in use & therefore not covered under warranty" Lian Li says they dont have spares but i may be abble to purchase one off them for a unknown price. I even supplied photo evidence. Now before you think well thats bad read on..
        I finally got my rig together spending much time to make sure all is pefect. (I had to screw my power supply into my top end tooless case)
        Finally power up time i hit the switch & the PC came to life after the BIOS boot screen came on I noticed a burning smell (electrical), i looked down & sparks & smoke were billowing out of my $2000 rig. After yanking the cord i found out that that the drive electronic's had shorted out because of contact with the steel drive cage. -2 250gb drives (RAID 0) Even after all this with full pictoral evidence to be fair all i asked for was a replacement power supply strap. Apparently the strap is only good for one power supply. I hope your luck is better than mine. EDIT : After a few angry emails my supplier now says Lian Li said i can have a replacement PS latch.


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 22, 2009)

http://www.techspot.com/review/191-lianli-lancool-k62-k56/page2.html

Looks like they have the exact same problem with one screw missing and a cracked side panel! Coincidence lol!


----------

